# “Bead stuck ”slingshot in China!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

"Bead stuck "slingshot 卡球弓 is one of the most main rubber tube slingshots in China, (the other one is called Traditional slingshot 传统弓 maked by distortding stainless steel sticks dia.6-10mm).Thanks to the many skillful craftsman's efforts,"Bead stuck "slingshots are more and more advanced.Here show a few ones what I have~


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like this. Great tapered tube attachment.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very nice shooters!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great craftsmanship, very nice each slingshot for itself :thumbsup:


----------



## AncientIrish (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow this is a really interesting design. I love the 4 tube taper... I don't think I've seen them like that before. Brilliant, mate!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> I like this. Great tapered tube attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! that solves so many problems.


----------



## AncientIrish (Apr 29, 2014)

Could that sort of tapering be applied to flatbands? Or would the added friction break them too easily? Just wondering, if anyone's tried it please chime in!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Stunning slingshots and that looped tube attachment method has helped solve a problem for me.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that's different-cool too!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice looking slingshots!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooters!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

AncientIrish said:


> Could that sort of tapering be applied to flatbands? Or would the added friction break them too easily? Just wondering, if anyone's tried it please chime in!


Yes you can use it for flats too, its good for recycling old bandsets,

but i don't make it, i like it more when the band (flat or tube) is from pouch to fork in a straight line,

but try it someone like it so and the other so, the main thing is it shoots well, have fun :wave:


----------

